# Custom blue ESP sexy Alexi



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2008)

ESP Custom Shop Alexi Custom Blue w/ White Pinstripes 6-String Electric Guitar







omfg, must get...


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2008)

Again with the no neck pickup. :\


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 7, 2008)

Tiz Cool..


----------



## Groff (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice! If it was a tad darker, i'd totally hit it!


----------



## Regor (Jan 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ!! Are they SERIOUS? $4100?? You could get a Diezel Herbert for that price! I wasn't going to pay $4000 for the red 7-string King V that was made for COW. Why would you pay that much for a 6er?


----------



## Mogwaii (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Again with the no neck pickup. :\



Alexi hates neck pickups, though it could use one


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2008)

Regor said:


> Jesus Christ!! Are they SERIOUS? $4100?? You could get a Diezel Herbert for that price! I wasn't going to pay $4000 for the red 7-string King V that was made for COW. Why would you pay that much for a 6er?



 

But it is cool looking


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2008)

they've got a USA custom COW on DCGL USED 2004 Jackson USA Custom Shop Archtop Soloist neck-thru COW 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, a purple alexi would kick ass.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Man, a purple alexi would kick ass.


this girl knows the truth


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm, USA Jackson Rhoads for around two grand, or twice as much for an ESP copy. Lemme see, what would I choose...


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the color, but not the guitar.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't it the kind of color you get tired of 2 months later?


----------



## Kotex (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty awesome color scheme.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> Hmm, USA Jackson Rhoads for around two grand, or twice as much for an ESP copy. Lemme see, what would I choose...


ESP blows it out of the water...

the price is nuts though 



playstopause said:


> Isn't it the kind of color you get tired of 2 months later?


no, that would be the Ibanez metallic finishes


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP blows it out of the water...



That is certainly one man's opinion. For four grand, you can get a custom shop Rhoads.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the color also, but the price is WAY TO HIGH! on the price

 on the color


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> That is certainly one man's opinion. For four grand, you can get a custom shop Rhoads.


or a KXK which would be better!


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> or a KXK which would be better!



I can't argue with that.


----------



## Mogwaii (Jan 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I can't argue with that.



You could if you tried, but dont, cause that wouldnt be right. I'd rather a custom jackson over an esp


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jan 8, 2008)

I swear I almost went blind when I saw that pic...


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2008)

if i wanted that guitar it would cost me $6000 ish 

lucky i dont


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 8, 2008)

And here I thought the Black and Pink was fugly. Somehow it's been topped.... Ewww.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 8, 2008)

ElectricPumpkin said:


> Alexi hates neck pickups, though it could use one



I think this is a product made only for the Finnish market.  Though it could use some better pickups.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2008)

or you could get the real Korean one: RV-500AL


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 8, 2008)

> Hmm, USA Jackson Rhoads for around two grand, or twice as much for an ESP copy.



USA jackson would kill the esp. but i do like the blue on it, even tho alexi is a jerk-off


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 8, 2008)

Regor said:


> Jesus Christ!! Are they SERIOUS? $4100?? You could get a Diezel Herbert for that price! I wasn't going to pay $4000 for the red 7-string King V that was made for COW. Why would you pay that much for a 6er?



If you're in the U.S. you can get a VH4-S for that! Plus a cab!

(Un) Loaded with EMG-HZ's? HA!!! Totally overpriced.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2008)

Alexi hates neck pickups? How can anybody hate a neck pickup? I've always liked the neck pickup tone alot, especially with solos and cleans. 

Looks sharp however, I like that color.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 8, 2008)

Jackson USA > *


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP blows it out of the water...



Dude come on. I'm an ESP lover too, but you sound really foolish. The ESP doesn't 'blow it out of the water' and you know that. You're delusional if you believe that. In the real world, they're about equal. The RR1-T I had last summer was absolutely one of the best guitars I've ever played.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 8, 2008)

Kakaka said:


> If you're in the U.S. you can get a VH4-S for that! Plus a cab!
> 
> (Un) Loaded with EMG-HZ's? HA!!! Totally overpriced.



Holy fuck, I just noticed that. For $4100 you think they could throw in a real EMG.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 8, 2008)

...and my RR-1 to this day is the best guitar I have ever owned. I've had many top o' the line guitars too. ESP MII Deluxe, Ibanez JEM, Fender Yngwie, Oni, custom VF Guitarworks. 

I've been with Noodles on this since day 1. Alexi and the single hum Jackson RR is the OG guitar.

I know you didnt say that Jackson doesn't make good guitars...I'm just venting on how much I miss the RR-1.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 8, 2008)

i heard alexi actually prefers the hz's tone...


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> i heard alexi actually prefers the hz's tone...



Ditto. Plus, I dunno if the actives would work right with the gain boost he uses...?


----------



## Variant (Jan 8, 2008)

All I know is that Alexi chick has terrible taste in guitar color schemes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 8, 2008)

She's hot though so it's okay.


----------



## Groff (Jan 8, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> i heard alexi actually prefers the hz's tone...



I do too, i've have them in three different guitars. Tone wise, they sound exactly like 81's, except the Hz has more bass and headroom (the reason I don't like actives), so it gives it more chunk.

The Hz H4 that comes in the Alexi model is WAAYYY different than the craptastic Hz's that came out years ago. The H4 is a great pickup, I even A/B'd one of my guitars with a C-1 hellraiser, and neither me, nor my friend could tell any real difference. I even put it up against my D-sonic and the H4 was a much clearer sounding pickup.

I can understand hating the cheap Hz's (There's 4 different models of them) but don't understand how people can hate the H4? Most people have probably never played them, and just associate them with the old cheapos. I have yet to find a pickup I like more (besides expensive hand wounds like BK's or Lundgrens) than the Hz. Tone is subjective, and the H4 pickup is NOT a cheap pickup.

Alexi probably has the cleanest lead tone i've ever heard, all the notes are loud and clear, what's not to love?

I agree the price is steep, but it IS a custom shop piece, and ESP certainly charges a lot for them, so it's not totally surprising. I wouldn't pay that much for a custom unless it was made of some exotic wood.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a set of H4s in my baritone, playing with them hurt my ears, they are shit, I had an 81 in my V-250 at the same exact time. The H4s are lower output, looser and scratchier sounding.


----------



## Groff (Jan 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a set of H4s in my baritone, playing with them hurt my ears, they are shit, I had an 81 in my V-250 at the same exact time. The H4s are lower output, looser and scratchier sounding.



Well in my case I couldn't tell a difference between my RR3 and a C-1 hellraiser. Same goes with my A-1 and my friends M-250 w/ 81's. No difference in tone.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2008)

really ??


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a set of H4s in my baritone, playing with them hurt my ears, they are shit, I had an 81 in my V-250 at the same exact time. The H4s are lower output, looser and scratchier sounding.



H4 is the only good passive thing EMG has done.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> H4 is the only good passive thing EMG has done.


I liked the H-1s that were in my V-250 better, they didn't hurt my ears, they just were low output.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 8, 2008)

One of my friends has the white Alexi-600. It sounded surprisingly good through my old 5150. I was seriously impressed with it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 8, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I hate EMG actives and I love my HZ 1's, especially with an afterburner. Ever since I bought my first ESP Baritone F loaded with those I was hooked. As for this Alexi V, I just can't get into it. I never liked them, and that color is scaring me. I'm not much for brightly colored guitars, and I've always had a thing about not buying signature axes, and I never liked children of bodom..Why the hell did I post this? I sound like an ass.


----------

